# Prolimatech Genesis vs. Corsair Hxx



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Moin liebe PCGH-Gemeinde!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Kühler für meine CPU (i5 2500k). Welche  Lösung kühlt besser? (Genesis oder Hxx?) Aber wieso sollte man überhaupt zu so einer  Kompaktwakü greifen?
 Vor-/Nachteile einer solchen Kompaktwakü?

Passt der Genesis in mein Gehäuse? Antec Nine Hundred v3
Was ist alternativ ein guter Luftkühler für diese CPU wenn ich ein bisschen übertakten will? (ca 4GHz)
 Abschließend noch eine Newbiefrage: Manche Kühler arbeiten ja mit 2  oder sogar 3 Lüftern, aber auf dem Mainboard ist ja nur ein Anschluss  für "CPU-Fan". Kann ich die anderen zwei dann z. B. einfach an einen  freien 3pin klemmen?


Meine Hardware:
i5 2500k 3.3GHz
GeiL 8GB DDR3 1066
Asus P8H61 Pro Rev. 3
Asus ENGTX560 DCII OC
OCZ Vertex 3 60GB
be quiet Pure Power 530W


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2011)

Hi
bist du sicher mit dem Board? Es für die Übertaktung nicht geeignet in dem Sinn, da bleibe nur der Weg über die Turbostufen und etwas per BLK. Mit dem Genisis könnte es knapp werden. Eigendlich sollte dort eine Thermalright Macho, EKL Nordwand Rev.b oder Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B / 3 auch reichen. Die meisten Wakü Modelle sind recht laut oder werden es. Die müßen ja die Kühlfläche kompensieren was sich in einen hohen Luftdurchfluß niederschlägt.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. November 2011)

die frage die ich zunächst in den raum werfen möchte: warum überhaupt in diesen dimensionen denken?
der genesis ist sicher einer der besten luftkühler zur zeit auf dem markt, jedoch würden kühler wie z.B. der HR Macho, Brocken, Groß'Clockner, Mugen 2 den dienst ähnlich gut verrichten.
meinen i5 habe ich auf 4GHz übertaktet. erst hatte ich einen Brocken drauf & habe mir eingeredet, dass es noch besser geht. also musste ein SilverArrow her. dafür, dass der kühler massig platz frisst, fand ich ~2c weniger relativ mau.
meinen aktuellen Megahalems habe ich relativ günstig von einem freund bekommen. ansonsten hätte ich wohl wieder einen der o.g. drin.

zu kompaktkühlungen werde ich nicht wieder greifen, da sie im vergleich zu lukü deutlich höhere RPM brauchen (und dadurch lauter sind), um auf bessere kühlergebnisse zu kommen. sicher gibt es leute, die was anderes behaupten, aber ich für meinen teil sehe das so. wenn dir die lautstärke allerdings egal ist, dann greif zu einer h60 o.ä. - stylisch sind die dinger ja. 

zu deiner frage mit den anschlüssen: die kannst entweder ein y-kabel (gibts als 3 & 4 pin) kaufen oder einfach vorhandene steckplätze am MB (ggf. am Netzteil) nutzen.

*EDIT:* jetzt hab ich so viel geschrieben, dass Dr. Bakterius schneller war & eine ähnliche antwort gegeben hat.


----------



## LeCPU (24. November 2011)

Wie der Doc schon sagt, wirst du mit einem *H61*-Board nicht übertakten können, und wenn dann nur minimal! Deswegen ist ein K-Modell in Verbindung mit einem nicht P/Z-Board eigentlich nicht sehr sinnvoll...

HR-02 Macho, den würde ich in dieser Dimension nehmen! 

Grüße


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten. Mit dem Board... Naja, ich habe mein System in der Konfiguration gekauft und kann da jetzt schlecht was dran ändern.. Mittlerweile habe ich selbst auch gemerkt, dass das Board, sowie RAM ein Fehlgriff war aber jeder fängt ja mal klein an.

Was den Genesis betrifft: 

Ich dachte ich lege mir gleich einen sehr guten Kühler zu und wenn ich groß übertakten will, kaufe ich mir einfach ein neues Mainboard.
Mir ist momentan auf jeden Fall wichtig, dass der zukünftige Kühler (Welcher der genannten sei mal dahingestellt) besser als der Boxed ist. Wobei ich von dem schon begeistert bin (Was Lautstärke angeht, bin nicht unbedingt ein Silent-Fan aber das Teil muss ja auch keinen Krach wie nen Düsenjet machen.. )

Achja und könnt ihr mir ein Board empfehlen für OC ? (Wo dann auch mehr als 4GHz drin sind? Ich plane lieber zukunftssicher  Dachte so an 150,- fürs Board)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2011)

Recht gut wäre das ASRock Z68 Extreme3 / P67 Extreme 4, auch mit dem Macho wirst du keine Probleme bekommen. Ich selbst nutze auf dem System einen Xigmatek von 2008 bei 4 GHz und keinerlei Probleme deutlich unter 60°c zu bleiben


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Gut, dann werde ich das ASRock P67 Extreme 4 mal im Auge behalten.

Wenn ich den HR 02 Macho bestelle, ist da WLP dabei oder muss ich noch extra welche dazukaufen?
Ich hoffe der Kühler passt mit dem RAM.. weil ich die extrem hohen Riegel von Geil habe.. :-/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2011)

WLP ist entweder aufgetragen oder per Tütchen / Spritze beigelegt. Könnte knapp werden. Da wäre wohl eher der Scythe oder EKL Brocken besser geeignet da man dort den Lüfter etwas verschieben könnte


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Welcher Scythe? Mugen 3?

Bei dem EKL müsste ich ja einen Lüfter extra noch dazukaufen, sehe ich gerade.

Lüfter verschieben? Ach durch die Befestigung mit den Klemmen meinst du?


----------



## elohim (24. November 2011)

4GHz sind nun wirklich keine Herausforderung für einen Luftkühler, die meissten schaffen das sogar semipassiv, und sogar mit dem Boxed ist das mit einigen Chips kein Problem...

Daher einfach was gutes günstiges nehmen, der HR-02 MAcho ist eine sehr gute Wahl, allerdings auf einigen Boards ohne geeigneten Schraubendreher etwas fummelig zu montieren.


Ansonsten würde wie gesagt auch ein noch günstiger Kühler dicke reichen:

Gelid Tranquillo (Sockel 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Enermax ETS-T40-TB (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/939/940/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-B10-212P-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Allesamt sehr gute Kühler für den Preis...


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2011)

Also der HR02 Macho kostet ja 50Euro ohne Lüfter, ein guter Lüfter 15-20Euro, somit gehört auch dieser nicht zu den billigsten --> Ein Alpenföhn K2 kostet im moment 70Euro, und du hast 2 sehr gute Lüfter dabei. Wenns mit den Rams  Knapp werden sollte kannst du für einige Zeit ja den 120mm Lüfter weglassen.

Alternativ würde ich noch den Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B vorschlagen.

Bei dem Aplenföhn K2 resp. die Noctua Lüfter mit mehreren Lüftern, leifern ein entsprechendes Y-Kabel sofort mit.

Eine Fertig Wakü muss ich abraten, die Kühlleistung ist auch nicht viel besser als die high-End Lüftkühler, zudem sind sie Lauter und werden durch "Abnutzung" der Pumpe auch merkbar Lauter (schränkt die Funktion nicht ein, warum man hier nicht wegen Garnatie oder so mekern kann)

Wärmeleitpaste gibt es massig, solange man eine Markenpaste nimmt, ist man aber nie schlecht beraten. Bei den Kühlern ist normalerweise genug dabei, nur manche spendieren einen Kleks welcher zu einer einmaligen Montage reicht, andere Marken geben eine ganze Spritze wie man sie auch separat zu kaufen bekommt, sofort mit.

So neben dem Board würde ich so schnell wie möglich mich nach anderen Rams umschauen, Mainboardpreise sind relativ stabil, zudem kommen gegen März die neuen P/Z 77 Board (neuer Chipsatz), welche auch die Sandy Bridge CPU aufnehmen können. Dein Board ist nicht schlecht nur nicht geeignet zum Übertakten. Über die Turbostufen müsstest du die CPU aber auf 3,7ghz bekommen, was für mich z.b. bis März reichen würde. 

Rampreise schanken sehr und im moment sind die gnadenlos im Keller, warum ich empfehlen würde nun ein paar sehr gute Riegel zu Kaufen, und hier drauf achten, dass sie so flach wie möglich sind, hohe Kühlkörper dienen zu 99% nur Marketingzwecken, vernünftige Rammodule würden Problemlos ohne Kühler auskommen.


----------



## elohim (24. November 2011)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ne der kostet 33€ inkl gutem Lüfter und der ist auch wesentlich besser und günstiger als ein Matterhorn und bietet mehr Platz für RAM


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2011)

Ups habe gesehn, dass es den ohne Lüfter vernickelt gibt dieser kostet 50Euro und der vom Link mit Lüfter ohne Vernickelung deutlich günsitger ist, sorry mein Fehler.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2011)

elohim schrieb:


> Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ne der kostet 33€ inkl gutem Lüfter und der ist auch wesentlich besser und günstiger als ein Matterhorn und bietet mehr Platz für RAM



Richtig, nur kollidert er mit dem RAM, darum EKL oder Scythe. Jetzt zum Kühler erneut RAM kaufen halte ich für blödsinn


----------



## ZeroHour (24. November 2011)

Obs mit deinen Riegeln bzw. dem Case passt kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich habe den Genesis und bin begeistert Habe 2 120mm Xigmatek XLFs (1500RPM) dauf und im Idle 28°, unter Last kommt ich kaum an 50° ran (Gehäuse ansonsten voll bestückt). Allerdings sind 1500RMP etwas laut, ich werde die noch drosseln. Das würde die Kühlleistung natürlich ein bisschen verrigern, der Genesis ist aber immernoch ein super Kühler. 

Meine Vorredner haben aber selbstverständlich recht, wenn sie sagen dass ein 20€ günstigerer Kühler ebenfalls sehr gut und der Unterschied nur gering ist. Ich habe mir den Genesis eigentlich auch hauptsächlich wegen der Optik gekauft. Er ist schon etwas überdimensioniert, aber wenn du das Geld hast, schage zu Ein Vorteil ist jedenfalls, dass er RAM und Board mitkühlt, solang er drüberpasst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, Handycam

Grüße


----------



## elohim (24. November 2011)

Achso, also ich gehe mal davon aus dass du aus Erfahrung sprichst? Auf zwei Boards auf denen ich den mal drauf hatte gabs keine Probleme mit dem RAM... 

Ansonsten würde ich mir mal den Enermax für 27€ anschauen, da taugt der Lüfter auf jeden fall schonmal


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

So ein Mist.. hätte ich doch gleich ein gutes Board gekauft.. 

Bei dem Macho kanns eben sein, dass das mit dem RAM nicht hinhaut und versetzen kann ich den RAM auch nicht, da mein p8h61 nur 2 Bänke hat.. Höchstenfalls dann nur 4GB nutzen.. 

Falls das mit dem Macho nichts wird, bestell ich gleich aus Wut das ASRock P67 Extreme 4, Corsair Vengeance und Prolimatech Genesis...


----------



## ZeroHour (24. November 2011)

Das wäre natürlich eine etwas Geldintensive, aber gute Lösung


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Das doofe ist, mein Mainboard hab ich vor drei Tagen eingeschickt da mir die Spannungswandler ein Lied gesungen haben... 

Und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie die das managen, ob ich das selbe Board erneut bekomme oder ich mir ein Board aussuchen kann und die Differenz einfach draufzahle, oder oder oder...

Ich sitze wie auf Kohlen...

Und jetzt, wo ich mir das ganze zusammenstellen will ist die Seite down..


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

btw, worauf muss ich beim RAM achten? Wieviel Volt? Welche Timings sind optimal? Davon hab ich keine Ahnung..


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2011)

Wo hast du denn gekauft? Bei Amazon, bekommt man meist das Geld einfach zurück und man kann sich was neues Kaufen, denke die haben keine Lust sich mit dem Kunden rumzuschlagen oder es geht ihnen zu gut


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Bei Alternate..


----------



## ZeroHour (24. November 2011)

Da habe ich leider noch nie gekauft, keine Ahung. Ruf doch einfach mal da an und frag ob es möglich ist, dass du mit Zuzahlung ein anderes Board bekommst.


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

ZeroHour schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider noch nie gekauft, keine Ahung. Ruf doch einfach mal da an und frag ob es möglich ist, dass du mit Zuzahlung ein anderes Board bekommst.


 
Wo kaufst du denn dann deine Hardware, wenn ich fragen darf? 

Hab eben bei Alternate angerufen, es ist kein Problem das durch ein anderes auszutauschen  und die Differenz zu bezahlen. (Hab gleich das ASRock p67 extreme4 notieren lassen)


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2011)

Glückwunsch, kann man dann ja mal sagen  Ich bin mit Alternate sehr zufrieden, Amazon ist mir aber noch einen ticken lieber, da die was Garantie Sachen angeht nicht sehr kompliziert sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2011)

Dann hast du Wurzel des Übels ja weg, hättest auch gleich den RAM tauschen können gegen Modelle ohne Pseudokühler


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Amazon.. Naja ich weiß auch nicht.. Die verlangen ja üble Versandkosten in die Niederlande.. Ich dachte Amazon gibts in ganz Europa?

Was Alternate angeht bin ich auch super zufrieden, aber wohne jetzt seit nem halben Jahr in Holland und bei Alternate NL ist immer vieles nicht vorrätig usw. Also nicht ganz sooo super wie Alternate Deutschland. 

Dr Bakterius: Ich habe das Mainboard ja eingeschickt, da es im Betrieb gesummt und gerauscht hat usw. Aber der RAM funktioniert leider tadellos...


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2011)

Jetzt wirds zwar ein Bisschen Off Topic aber egal. Ich bin ja Luxemburger und lebe auch dort, bestellen tue ich über Amazon.de oder uk. von de aus brauch ich ab 20Euro keinen Versand zu Zahlen. Was Alternate angeht, bestelle ich auch über .de, auf deren Seite steht auch dass man von Holland aus bei denen Bestellen kann.. Somit informiere dich ein Bisschen und lege dich nicht auf z.b. Alternate.nl fest. Weiss jetzt nicht wie hoch die Mehrwertssteuer in Holland ist, aber sowohl bei Amazon wie Alternate bekomme ich für die Elektronik Sachen, sprich Hardware undsere 15% Mehrwertssteuer verrechnet, was schon einen Preisunterschied zu den Deutschen macht. Nur so nebenbei


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Komisch bei Amazon.de hab ich für den Macho Kühler 17,55€ Versand...  Sollte ja eigentlich gleich sein wegen Benelux.. dachte ich!


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2011)

Kann dir auch mit grosser sicherheit sagen warum, suche den Kühler mal bei amazon und sehe von wem er verkauft wird! Und zwar (wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, habe nur ein Macho gefunden) von "Schwanthaler Computer" was ein Händler ist welcher über Amazon verkauft, sprich du bekommst auch nicht von Amazon geliefert, und so entstehen die Versandkosten. Bei Amazon muss man immer darauf achten, dass es entweder von Amazon selbst verkauft wird oder von Amazon versand wird (z.b. Noctua verkauft selbst bei Amazon, lässt aber von Amazon versenden und somit fallen keine Versandkosten an, also ab 20Euro Warenwert.)


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Achjaa! Darauf hab ich grad gar nicht geachtet.. 

Also was ich gerade rausbekommen habe ist, dass Alternate Deutschland inkl. Versendkosten in die Niederlande immernoch 30 teurer billiger ist als Alternate NL! 
(also für mehrere Komponenten, welche ich noch brauche)


----------

